

"Cultural compatibility" in hiring is not a new idea (1997) - rhapsodic
http://www.inc.com/magazine/19971015/1472.html

======
rhapsodic
Here's an update on the same company from 2000:

[http://www.bizjournals.com/kansascity/stories/2000/07/31/sto...](http://www.bizjournals.com/kansascity/stories/2000/07/31/story1.html?page=all)

